# Typo3 Manual



## e-shrek (5. September 2005)

Moin moin

Ich habe mir heute mal Typo3 zum testen auf 'nem lokalen Server installiert.
Wo bekomme ich vernünftige manuals dafür?


----------



## mstrauss (6. September 2005)

www.typo3.org ... 

  dort gibt es massenhaft Manuals, auch in Deutsch. Als Einstieg empfehle ich

http://typo3.sunsite.dk/documentation/quickstart_de.pdf

 gruss, markus


----------



## NetPerformance (17. September 2005)

Hiho 

Findest hier eine deutsche Dokumentation:
http://www.typo3.net/literatur_zu_typo3/

s.h. unten 8.8 MB

Gruß
Aaron


----------

